# An easy way to increase your confidence



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I think a key part about increasing your alpha and manning up is to increase your confidence. I know there are many ways to do this, but I have to say that subliminal messaging CDs are extremely effective.

I bought this subliminal message CD that gives me positive affirmations subconsciously all about increasing my confidence. You listen to the ocean or the wind but underneath are the statements. The point is that it bypasses your conscious mind which would block or not agree with the statements and gets to your subconscious where real changes take place. You start believing them and act differently as a result.

I listen to it all the time now and even in my sleep. Within weeks I have seen my confidence increase a lot. I just feel better about myself all around, don't get nervous in social situations, and feel confident in talking to anyone. I also feel like it's helping me progress in my career, motivated to reach for higher positions whereas before I was held back by my own insecurities.

I'm not trying to advertise something because I don't work for any such company, but just wanted to help other guys who might have confidence issues. There are a lot of websites that sell this kind of stuff, but if anyone wants to know the one I used, you can pm me and I can let you know. I got this CD which is silent, but still gives positive affirmations meaning i can play it anywhere and no one even knows it's on. It's just on play and constant repeat on my smart phone without disturbing anyone. 

Some statements that apparently it says are...
"I am confident.
I am a naturally confident person.
Confidence comes naturally to me.
I am growing more and more confident every day.
I am confident within myself."

Anyways, everyone can use a little confidence boost. Alpha up and prosper. V


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Oprah once said that "I AM" statements are the most powerful things you can say. They affirm your own self and build your self confidence. I truly believe this. Good post Adex!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Positive affirmations are as old as the hills. Creative visualisation is is great book if anyone cares to look for it.

Meditatation again is very good for building confidence.
The Down The Rabbit Hole series of DVDs are brilliant, all about Quantum Physics and positive self thoughts.

OK these aren't subliminal but are great for anyone that wants to build more positive thought patterns. Personally I would rather be more conscious of the process because then you can do things like affirmations etc anywhere, anytime.

Sounds good though OP, I have seen plenty of them advertised and often wondered if they really work.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I feel owning your own story, being vulnerable with those you love, being about to laugh at yourself, own your own faults before others, having enough self-compassion  to forgive yourself...all of these things leads to a growing confidence as well. 

This book is more about being AUTHENTIC - being true to who you are -before others ... which to me, is all about *Confidence*... this is written by the "Shame Researcher" herself...

 The Gifts of Imperfection: Let Go of Who You Think You're Supposed to Be and Embrace Who You Are


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Affirmations are good. Here are some more:-



I'm wise and adventurous.
 I'm overflowing with energy.
 There's abundant opportunities waiting for me.
 I am committed to my goals. 
 I walk tall. 
 I work with abundant enthusiasm.
 I'm a successful businessperson operating a thriving business.
 My body is achieving peak condition.
 My life overflows with wealth.
 I respect and accept myself.
 I live with joy and commitment.
 I recognise the power of my thoughts.
 I love using the power of choice.
 I face my fears and learn from them.
 Mistakes are my apprenticeships.
 I follow my inner drum beat.
 I use my time wisely.
 My life is an exciting adventure.
 Each day I learn more about how to achieve my goals.
 There's enough time for everything I need.
 I act with courage and confidence.
 I love and nurture myself.
 I take action that moves me forward.
 I willingly explore the unknown.
 I expand my familiar world by tapping the unfamiliar.
 I seek clarity.
 Centred and powerful, I live my values. 
 I am more than I am demonstrating.
 I choose to think only the best thoughts.
 I know there are magnificent possibilities within myself.
 I believe in me.
 I am wonderfully healthy.
 I choose to be the best that I can be.
 I welcome positive, new ideas.
 I feed my conscious mind with positive, inspiring words.
 I prepare thoroughly for things that matter.
 I deserve to achieve my goals.
 I focus on the good aspects of every person, place and thing.
 I look for the good that can come from a situation.
 I'm responsible for who I am.
 I take great care of my body.
 I value my physical activity time.
 I'm a doer-I love taking action.
 I have faith in my own opinions and make up my own mind.
 I have good ideas and make useful contributions.
 I have complete faith that I will achieve my goals.
 I feed my mind daily.
 I ardently pursue my goals because they're so exciting.
 I look for the good in people close to me.
 I invest time carefully.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Cosmos....those are very powerful and right on!


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Seems goofy to me but I havent ever had a lack of self-confidence.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> Personally I would rather be more conscious of the process because then you can do things like affirmations etc anywhere, anytime.


The whole point is that it goes to your subconscious mind. Your conscious mind could just block it off because you think listening to the stuff is a joke or it won't really help. Your subconscious is more susceptible to believing things.

I bought one for stress relief also due to my job, and yes the stress is basically gone now. They were actually mp3s that I just downloaded after purchasing so I got them right away, and they only cost $12 each. All you do is play them on your computer, iphone, or android and then go about your day. The best type are the silent ones though so no one knows they are running and no one will think you're a weirdo for listening to them.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's the FAQ on one of the websites:

"What are subliminal messages?
A subliminal message is any piece of information which we receive without us consciously perceiving it. This information can come in any format; from video, to images, and of course, subliminal audio. Subliminal audio is our speciality, so rather than explaining the science of flashing images we will keep things related to subliminal audio.
You can make an audio message subliminal in a few different ways, but the technique we use is simply to record a set of verbal suggestions and move them to a higher sound frequency. This means that the verbal commands will be just out of range of your regular, CONSCIOUS hearing limit.

How does it work?
The key to subliminal messaging is that you do not consciously hear the statement, but your subconscious mind is capable of picking it up, and storing it in your mind as normal.
Your mind is like an iceberg - your conscious mind is the 10% on the surface, but the more powerful, larger area of the mind is the subconscious part, and it is capable of picking up information you are not always consciously aware of. It takes in this subliminal information and stores it within your mind, and with enough exposure you can make changes to your belief systems, ways of thinking, habits, and much more.

Why use subliminals?
You might be thinking "what's the point in subliminals?" or "why bother making the messages inaudible?". Well, this is because a regular statement and a subliminal suggestion have different effects on your mind.
If, for example, you repeat affirmations to yourself or use an album with audible suggestions then you may be so set in your ways that your conscious mind will reject the suggestions. For example, if you have self esteem issues and someone tells you "you are confident" this will probably get instantly dismissed as your conscious mind "knows" the statement to be false.
However with subconscious programming the barrier of your conscious mind is bypassed and it is therefore possible to make changes which you would not be able to if the information was sent via regular regular conscious development / learning methods.

What will I feel?
Everyone is different - some people experience the effects of subliminal messages almost straight away; feelings of being energized, focused, clear in mind, or highly motivated are common. For others the changes take a little while to take effect, but over a longer duration you should notice a change in your attitude, and you will probably notice you have different thoughts and beliefs concerning the change you are pursuing - this will then start to filter into your everyday actions and change your patterns of behavior on a bigger scale.

How should I listen?
How you listen is a personal preference. There is no single best way to listen. What works for you might not be right for someone else.
If you are serious about making a change in your life then try and create a "total immersion", i.e. play your albums whenever, and wherever you can. You can listen while you sit and relax, or while you work, while you study, while you read, exercise..and yes you can listen in your sleep too. You should use these albums as much as possible, and listen anywhere that you either have access to a computer, or are able to use your Mp3 Player.
This total immersion in subliminal audio, when combined with planning and conscious action towards your goals will make you much more successful - it will make sure you are ALWAYS focused on reaching your goal. It will ignite a burning desire to succeed; giving you a massive advantage towards anything you pursue in life.

Can I listen to several albums at once?
Yes you can, but it is really just personal preference. Some people prefer to listen to one album at a time, others often have multiple albums playing at the same time. This can really help expose you to a lot of positive subliminal messages, but it is not right for everybody. Each person is different, and we recommend experimenting to find the right balance of albums for you, and seeing what brings you the best results personally.

Can I listen too much?
Simply put, no  You will never have a negative reaction to using our subliminal albums. You can listen as much as you want.
In-fact we RECOMMEND listening whenever you can. If you play your albums frequently you will create a "total immersion". You will be super focused on your goal, more motivated and driven, and you will really go all out to make it happen.

How long will it take to work?
Everyone is different. As a general guide you should see some change within a couple of weeks, and then see the results to build further. 

Is it safe?
Yes it is 100% safe. You will never experience any negative effects from our albums. You can read the exact script for each album on each album page. We only use positive affirmations and you still actually retain control. If you want to change, if you want the album to work then your mind will accept the messages and it will help you. If you resist it then you will likely not get much benefit.

Can I listen while driving?
Although our albums will not put you into a trance, please do not listen while driving or operating machinery. The background sounds themselves can be quite relaxing. We also use some suggestions to help you to relax, and to let go of your stress and tensions etc - so please do not use them while you are driving.

Can I listen in my sleep?
Yes - many of our users do. It is completely safe, and we have heard some excellent results from people - as well as using this method of listening ourselves. When you are asleep your "guard" is down and it can be an excellent time to send subliminal information into your mind. 

Are results permanent?
Every album is different. Some albums are designed to be used on an ongoing basis - to give you a boost there and then. However, yes, many of our albums will bring about a permanent change in your mind. You are essentially changing your belief systems about yourself and your thought processes, and once you have changed them then yes, the results will last."


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's really a case of learning to think about ourselves in a positive way. The same as negative self-talk, positive self-talk can change the way we think and feel about ourselves, and the way we feel and think changes our behaviour...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> It's really a case of learning to think about ourselves in a positive way. The same as negative self-talk, positive self-talk can change the way we think and feel about ourselves, and the way we feel and think changes our behaviour...


Exactly Cosmos!!!!!!!:iagree:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What freaks me out is if there are subliminal messages and subconscious plants, I wonder what else some one is planting.

IDK, it seems like buying something that states their product can sublime/ subconsciously plant something then you're saying you are open to other sublime plants.

personally, I say screw it, the less some one knows about me the better chance I have of being better then them.

Sorry if my ego is getting in the way of this thread, but I'm just saying, buying something to tell me I'm confident doesn't really make me confident with my confidence.

However if someone screws me over I can tell my self that I will never make that mistake again. I mean you can listen to hours of tapes, sitting in rush hour traffic while some one tells you how confident you are, but until you get burned, you will never understand how susceptible you really are.

I guess its my take that it life's lessons and maturity that truly brings out the confidence in a guy. You can be told over and over again how great you are but until you fall in love with the wrong women or see the greed in making some big mony...only to get burned, you learn that it won't happen again... that the confidence I' talking about.

Make no mistake the view point Adex has is good and has a healthy out look, I just wanted to add my $0.02


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Adex said:


> The whole point is that it goes to your subconscious mind. Your conscious mind could just block it off because you think listening to the stuff is a joke or it won't really help. Your subconscious is more susceptible to believing things.
> 
> I bought one for stress relief also due to my job, and yes the stress is basically gone now. They were actually mp3s that I just downloaded after purchasing so I got them right away, and they only cost $12 each. All you do is play them on your computer, iphone, or android and then go about your day. The best type are the silent ones though so no one knows they are running and no one will think you're a weirdo for listening to them.


See thats what would scare the hell out of me. You think your listening to some silent stress relief, thru subconscious methods and then the next thing you know your selling laundry soap to your friends wearing an Amway shirt, explain how the money works in the pyramid!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Adex said:


> The whole point is that it goes to your subconscious mind. Your conscious mind could just block it off because you think listening to the stuff is a joke or it won't really help. Your subconscious is more susceptible to believing things.
> 
> I bought one for stress relief also due to my job, and yes the stress is basically gone now. They were actually mp3s that I just downloaded after purchasing so I got them right away, and they only cost $12 each. All you do is play them on your computer, iphone, or android and then go about your day. The best type are the silent ones though so no one knows they are running and no one will think you're a weirdo for listening to them.


Yeah that's cool, I actually understand what subliminal means. Just saying that personally I would rather be in control of my own thoughts. I have done mediation, positive affirmations for almost 30 years and they are good skills to have because you can utilise them anytime, anywhere and adapt them to suit the need at the time.

Not saying your tapes are not great just adding my thoughts.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

the guy said:


> See thats what would scare the hell out of me. You think your listening to some silent stress relief, thru subconscious methods and then the next thing you know your selling laundry soap to your friends wearing an Amway shirt, explain how the money works in the pyramid!


I would be wary of the CDs, too.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> *Affirmations are good*. Here are some more:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most powerful things in my life was the New Age Thnking training I had years ago. Affirmations are what it is all about. They do work. Very powerful life changing tool.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

the guy said:


> See thats what would scare the hell out of me. You think your listening to some silent stress relief, thru subconscious methods and then the next thing you know your selling laundry soap to your friends wearing an Amway shirt, explain how the money works in the pyramid!


Do you really think so?

Send me your money.

Entropy3000 is always right.

I want to send him all my money.

He deserves it.

I need to work harder so I can send Entropy3000 more money.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> One of the most powerful things in my life was the New Age Thnking training I had years ago. Affirmations are what it is all about. They do work. Very powerful life changing tool.


:iagree:

Studies have shown that people who use daily affirmations develop a more positive way of thinking. 

Positive psychology initiator, Martin Seligman (2005), conducted a study on 577 people in which he asked the participants to recall a time when they were at their best and to ponder their strengths at that time. The group were then instructed to review this every day for a week, reflecting on their personal strengths, and to write down 3 things every day that had gone well for them. The researcher found that the group's happiness levels had increased and remained that way for 6 months - indicating that deliberately focusing on positive things every day increases our happiness levels. 

IMO, we become the product of our own thoughts - positive or negative.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Adex,
I must say I like this thread, is a good thread ,it got me thinking...

I have heard about those subliminal messages and I do believe that they could be manipulated to give a certain effect.
I've never tried them , but I have read many books and attended many seminars about positive self affirmation.
My very own mind an thought processes fascinate me, lol, its almost like intellectual masturbation.
It excites me when I analyze my thought processes , how I process information and how information affects me,my cognitive ability, my emotions , my consciousness and subconsciousness.
I'm in love with the process of thinking,it's an overlooked concept. Everything that was ever made started as an idea, a creation in_ someone's mind_..
Creation, an idea, a derivative from someone's mind, is beautiful.

I find periods of solitude and regular deep meditation to be extremely rewarding.
There are times when I pack my bag and head into the jungle so deep that not even a satellite could locate me. I spend a few days in nature and come back out refreshed and energized.I speak to no one but myself. [ I haven't done it in a while so maybe one is due?]

Sometimes I arise very early in the AM , long before sunrise , take a long walk and meditate.In the peaceful, quietness of the darkness, I have found that if I ask myself the right questions, the answers come.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I received some pms asking me where I bought them, and tried to respond with the link but it's not allowing me. Is it against the forum rules to pm links? 

I can see if I was an advertiser trying to make money, but I can assure the moderators I'm definitely not. Just trying to help people out.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Nevermind, my pms were sent.


----------



## ET1SSJonota (Dec 25, 2012)

I would like the same PM please Adex!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When I need confidence, I just have to remind myself of my ancestors and how I would shame them if I acted pathetic. I was in a bad way when I realised my marriage was doomed, but now I'm better.

I believe all cultures have their heroes, role models, to draw for inspiration. Sometimes cultures and people forget however, myself, I remember.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I listen to my confidence mp3 almost nonstop. I have it playing on my smart phone or computer silently all the time. I feel BADASS!!

Like IM THE MAN. I CAN DO ANYTHING. NO FEAR. I HAVE SUPERIOR CAPABILITIES. I COULD GET ANY GIRL I WANT. However, I wouldn't act on that since I'm married. But I could if I wanted.

My insecure thoughts that I would have sometimes are basically gone.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, subliminal messaging really works.

Adex is always right.

You should listen to Adex's advice.

You need to man up and alpha up.

Stop putting your woman on a pedestal.

The perfect wife is the beta wife.

Live Alpha and prosper. V


----------

